# Beste Einstellungen für Dell U2515H + Kalibrierung



## Madfurion (25. August 2015)

*Beste Einstellungen für Dell U2515H + Kalibrierung*

Hallo zusammen,

nach langem hin und her und einem stornierten LG24GM77 ist heute endlich mein Dell U2515H angekommen. Vom ersten Eindruck her bin ich schon echt begeistert aber natürlich möchte ich nun das beste aus dem Monitor herausholen was die Bildqualität ankommt.

Ich persönlich habe ein Spyder 4 das ich zur Kalibrierung benutzen könnte aber bin mir nicht sicher ob die dadurch entstandene Einstellung denn zum Spielen die beste ist. 
Vielleicht können ja andere Besitzer des Dell U2515H ihre Monitoreinstellungen und ihre Erfahrungen teilen. Ich weiß dass das Empfinden von Bildqualität sehr subjektiv sein kann aber ich hangel mich persönlich gerne an "gut funktionierenden" Settings entlang.

Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage: Werkseinstellungen benutzen (mit verringerter Helligkeit), die Spyder Kalibrierung verwenden oder die Settings aus dem Prad Test Test Monitor Dell U2515H Teil 7
Ich würd mich über eure Empfehlungen freuen und vielleicht kann ja der ein oder andere seine Einstellungen posten.

LG Niklas


----------



## clrokr (28. August 2015)

*AW: Beste Einstellungen für Dell U2515H + Kalibrierung*

Hallo Niklas,

bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die Frage verstehe. Du hast die Möglichkeit deinen Bildschirm exakt zu kalibrieren, aber bist dir nicht sicher ob das zum Spielen die beste Wahl ist?

Ich glaube nicht dass eine möglichst genaue Abbildung eines Farbraumes das Spielen verbessert oder verschlechtert. Aber generell kann es doch nicht schaden, den Bildschirm richtig zu kalbrieren?

Viele Grüße
Clemens


----------



## Madfurion (29. August 2015)

*AW: Beste Einstellungen für Dell U2515H + Kalibrierung*

Halo clemens,

vielleicht habe ich es umständlich formuliert. Wollte nur fragen ob es denn schon bewähre Presets gibt die man verwenden kann. Habe mich jetzt aber fürs Colorimeter entschieden und passt alles.


----------



## liqu90 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Beste Einstellungen für Dell U2515H + Kalibrierung*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Wollte nur fragen ob es denn schon bewähre Presets gibt die man verwenden kann.



Pauschal kann man nicht sagen das das eine PReset auf zwei verschiedenen Monitoren exakt das selbe Bild erzeugen.


----------



## S754 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Beste Einstellungen für Dell U2515H + Kalibrierung*

Stell einfach ein, was dir am besten passt und was dir persönlich gefällt. Eine andere Antwort gibt es nicht, jeder hat andere Einstellungen/Präferenzen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (3. September 2015)

*AW: Beste Einstellungen für Dell U2515H + Kalibrierung*



Madfurion schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach langem hin und her und einem stornierten LG24GM77 ist heute endlich mein Dell U2515H angekommen. Vom ersten Eindruck her bin ich schon echt begeistert aber natürlich möchte ich nun das beste aus dem Monitor herausholen was die Bildqualität ankommt.
> 
> ...



Hi Niklas.

Bedenke, dass die Einstellungen, auf die üblicherweise profiliert oder kalibriert wird, sich an bestimmten Normen und Arbeitsbedingungen orientieren. Die Leuchtdichte von z.B. 120 cd/m² kommt etwa daher, dass ein gewisses Blatt Papier bei einer gewissen Raumbeleuchtung eben diese Leuchtdichte besitzt. Auf diese Leuchtdichte zu kalibrieren sorgt also dafür, dass der Helligkeitseindruck von Papier und Monitor möglichst gleich ist.
Die Profilierung oder Kalibration bringt also (verinfacht gesagt) zunächst den Vorteil, dass Du Inhalte, die für sRGB gemacht, korrekt sehen kannst. Bilder im Internet, Videos und so weiter.
Für Spiele ist das nicht automatisch das Beste. Manche Gaming-Monitore bieten ja Funktionen wie "SmartInsight" oder so an, die gerade nichts anderes machen, als z.B. die Gammakurve von der Norm abzuändern, um etwa dunkle Inhalte "zu hell" darzustellen und sie für dich besser sichtbar zu machen.

Daher gilt: Für Spiele kannst Du im Grunde einstellen, was Dir gefällt. Experimentiere herum und schau, was am besten passt. Subjektiv können "falsche" Einstellungen schnell besser wirken als normgerechte. Nur die Settings aus dem Prad-Test würde ich nicht einfach übernehmen, da diese sich auf deren Monitor beziehen und jedes einzelne Gerät unterschiedlich ist. Das Bild würde also nicht unbedingt besser, sondern nur anders werden.


----------



## Madfurion (3. September 2015)

*AW: Beste Einstellungen für Dell U2515H + Kalibrierung*



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Hi Niklas.
> ... Daher gilt: Für Spiele kannst Du im Grunde einstellen, was Dir gefällt. Experimentiere herum und schau, was am besten passt. Subjektiv können "falsche" Einstellungen schnell besser wirken als normgerechte. Nur die Settings aus dem Prad-Test würde ich nicht einfach übernehmen, da diese sich auf deren Monitor beziehen und jedes einzelne Gerät unterschiedlich ist. Das Bild würde also nicht unbedingt besser, sondern nur anders werden.



Ich hab es jetzt mit dem Spyder 4 bei normaler Helligkeit kallibriert und passe es dann je nach Helligkeit in meinem Zimmer an. 
Der gefühlte Unterschied zu den Werkseinstellungen ist aber auch nicht so groß. Wahrscheinlich habe ich mir da mehr Gedanken drüber gemacht weil es ne Menge €€€ gekostet hat und ich es dann "perfekt" haben wollte. Muss aber auch sagen dass ich da vom TV her mehr gewohnt war und da die Einstellungen einen wesentlich größeren Unterschied gemacht haben


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Beste Einstellungen für Dell U2515H + Kalibrierung*

Ömm ist der Dell net schon werkskalibriert im sRGB Modus?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (5. September 2015)

*AW: Beste Einstellungen für Dell U2515H + Kalibrierung*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ömm ist der Dell net schon werkskalibriert im sRGB Modus?



Einen expliziten sRGB-Modus hat der Dell U2515H nicht, siehe prad und tftcentral. Aber ja, der ist im normalen Modus von Werk aus vorkalibriert. Wie bei beiden Tests zu sehen ist lässt sich dank Profilierung dennoch noch einiges rausholen.
Zumindest auf dem Papier. Dass der gefühlte Unterschied nicht groß ist könnte an der Vorkalibrierung liegen, die eben schon besser sein soltle als ein unbehandelter Monitor.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Beste Einstellungen für Dell U2515H + Kalibrierung*

Aso ok der Dell U2414H hatte noch nen sRGB.


----------

